# CR wobbly



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi guys, getting errors here, on ipad, iphone and macs running firefox.

Any change to provider or coding?


----------



## J.R. (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Paul,

I'm getting a content encoding errors as well. The site opens however once I refresh the page. It's been happening since yesterday and I was wondering if it is a problem at my end. 

Cheers ... J.R.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2013)

Same issue for me.


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2013)

+1 Same here.


----------



## candyman (Jun 12, 2013)

Same here...
Some display problems with chrome on win7 64-bits (loading frame of the homepage and some of the photos)

Scriptproblems (especially regarding the tweet, google+ and like buttons) with explorer on win surface rt (tablet)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey

We had to do some upgrades to the forum and some backend stuff, that shouldn't affect anything web site based though.

I have purged all the site caches, and I recommend doing the same on the user end. See if that corrects your issues.

I can't replicate any of these problems, I'll forward this to the admin though.


----------



## iMagic (Jun 12, 2013)

If I didn't know better I would be blaming Apple OS


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2013)

iMagic said:


> If I didn't know better I would be blaming Apple OS



Right. Because that certainly explains this:



candyman said:


> Same here...
> Some display problems with chrome on win7 64-bits (loading frame of the homepage and some of the photos)
> 
> Scriptproblems (especially regarding the tweet, google+ and like buttons) with explorer on win surface rt (tablet)



:


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2013)

FWIW, I have not had the issue recur since CRguy flushed the site caches.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 13, 2013)

Its 2030 mountain time and I have recurring errors on Firefox on Win7, but considering the array of add-ons I have running I can't take too much out of that beyond the fact that yesterday it worked fine and today it takes a reload or two.

Jim


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

I've also been having problems for the last few days. Corrupted images and half a page of random text, usually on top of other text.


Better call your I.T. dude and tell him to press the other button.


----------



## AG (Jun 14, 2013)

iMagic said:


> If I didn't know better I would be blaming Apple OS



Yes, yes you are right, Ive heard that Apple OS is the leading contributor to the spread of AIDS in Africa and it kills a kitten for every i Device you purchase in sacrifice to the almighty Jobs.

In other words you obviously "didn't know better".

No issues with mobile safari on iOS6 but noticing some issues when loading with mobile safari on iOS7b1, but just ruled that down to being a beta OS for now.


----------



## yogi (Jun 14, 2013)

Could it be the NSA intruding and mucking up things :-X


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 14, 2013)

yogi said:


> Could it be the NSA intruding and mucking up things :-X



Nah... It would have started long ago. :-\

Jim


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

AG said:


> No issues with mobile safari on iOS6 but noticing some issues when loading with mobile safari on iOS7b1, but just ruled that down to being a beta OS for now.






I've had issues on iOS 6 on my iPad 3 and MBP with 10.8.4




Only with this site.


----------



## yogi (Jun 14, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be the NSA intruding and mucking up things :-X
> ...



Good point. I can relax now. ;D


----------



## AG (Jun 14, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> AG said:
> 
> 
> > No issues with mobile safari on iOS6 but noticing some issues when loading with mobile safari on iOS7b1, but just ruled that down to being a beta OS for now.
> ...


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't say I've tried.


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 14, 2013)

Had it happening on and off for the last couple of days. I think last occurrence was when I logged in this morning. (Well morning CEST, so maybe 4 hours before this post) Not 100% sure about this however. I will report back if the problem occurs again.

And it just happened again, so at least for me purging the caches had no positive effect


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

For me it was only on yesterday and the day before ... now everything seems to be fine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

Wobbly again for me, but only from my iPhone and not from my Macs, and not consistently. The cross-platform randomness, variable location of the HTML code on the page, and the fact that a refresh seems to get rid of it, makes me think this might be due to a faulty banner ad being called.


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 14, 2013)

Don't think it's an add. From what I have seen is that at times there are obviously elements not being sent. (For example a tag is not closed, or a " is missing so the next element wont get properly started)
From time to time I get an error from Firefox stating that an unsupported compression algorithm is used and it does not display anything at all. Interestingly this happens after I see part of the page already. So it looks fine for a second and then *bam* grey screen with error message. A reload tends to fix it.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 14, 2013)

What are these ads you speak of..? 8)


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

Speaking of problems...

OK nothing that a refresh will not solve but it is happening only the last few days.

Plus, I clear Browser's (latest Firefox: 21.0) cache very night.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 14, 2013)

It was better yesterday but today it's the same. The page starts to load, I can see the headers and poof ... I get this error:


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 14, 2013)

I've been holding off saying anything thinking these issues that some of us seem to be experiencing while visiting this site would resolve themselves. But I get random page load errors, half-page loads, crazy special character displays, etc. It happens whether I'm at home or checking the site from work; IE or Chrome doesn't matter. 

Clearing the browser cache (although I set my browser settings to clear the history cache on exit), I will manually clear my browser from time-to-time but just clearing the browser doesn't help, the problem just reappears on next visit to the site, navigating to a different sub-forum topic, or page load. 

Although I will say, reloading the page seems to resolve the issue. 

I'm using Windows 7-based platforms.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 14, 2013)

This just happened less than 3 minutes ago ...


June 14, 2013, 05:42:55 PM
canon rumors FORUM » Rumors » Lenses


Pages: [1] 2 3 ... 65
cio2l2 r4lQu1wV!al3-stpV!Fsrc="V!al3-st p1ttp://www.canonrumors.com/f nferno/images/topic/normal_post.gif" alt="" /> 7csm(mde8am(ma href="-ste="mh: hr1)eShpMpan276659Shp?ttaimg sp n 311ly"pf2s4d0" rh1 (#M clo(/R00deBy u/ms, 05:4g_276659Sh" rh1 (f Sbr /2Ditwsindow56884">RsR dkp?tUn!almStaal34ps 
. RMC33 7csm(mde8am(ma href="-ste="mh: hr1)eShpMpan276659Shp?ttaimg sp RsR hre1"> Sbr /2Ditwsindow56884">RsR Sbr /2DwShpuuAlpdow56884">Ry n 311ly"pf2s4d0" rh1 (#M clo(/R00deBy u/ms, 05:4g_2id= (#M 2Ditwsimu9 /umg tapsef="h7.com/foruindowxOwww.cano/msg2http://d61 td> d4. 7tU;/d61 td1l: bl34ps 
. com/foruindowxOwww.cano/msg2http://d61 td>d"> r.caano/.al34i6659Shp?kraalrumorur Iimagmsg_276659Shp?t'4v d"> ass>?t'4vtaio2y>. 7moneAMh="ih k3l na}t,s( /2Di"tr>7moneAMh="ih k3l na}t,s( /2Di"t33f2t://w2#eD"mr}t,.)nrEhEgnc.ld/uybyo0 cu!nple 3/1m cio2umorur Iimagmsg_2766555555t7byc1 d"> Sbr /IVttp:/br /5	tp:/br /"'yh mimagmm:5rpbt1H1u'p:/br /,Q555mlat win2aeo2l2 Sbr /IVttp:/br /5	tp:/br /"'yh mimagmm3=e)nrumna amsg_/"'yh e> 0[C://d"> /p?spg taps:/br /5	tp:/nicio2umor7a/br /"'yh mimagmm:5rpbt1H1u'p:/br /,Q555mlmL20 /,Q555mlmL20 orum/index.5t7byc1 d"> Sbr /IVttp:/br /5	tp:/br /"'yh mimagmm3=e5A0cdowed?7csm('yhtd Uen!ani8besm('yhtd Uen!ani8besm('yhtd Uen!ani8besm('yhtd Uen!ani8besm('yhtd Views Leaf Shutter Lenses For Canon Dslr nple 3/1m cio2Mon2 windowbg"> Sbr /2Ditwsindow56884">RsRm('yhtdttp:/onr8;u=20075">tron/for;-s9ao3wwXoeEhE.ryy_y<4ed=s9ao3wwXoevr12 h="h dbst/r /IVttp:C3 -(i1aps 
ws/www3Ditwsin 3/1m cio2/x.plsu0kmcy o2umoruow56884">RsRm('yhtdttp:/onr8;u=20075">tron/for;-s9ao3wwXoeEhE.ryy_y<4ed=s9ao3wwXoevr12 h="h dbst/r /IVttp:C3 -(i1aps 
RsRm('yhtdttp:/onr8;u=20075">tron/for;-s9ao3wwXoeEhE.ryy_y<4ed=s9ao3wwXoevr1hTwsindow56884">RsR Sbr /2Ditwsi8c /to d"145.o d"1 c2 7csm(mde8Saramsg_/"'yh e> 0[Cness="suc=1moruotdow>70#m6gHderyw9g	_:v|8e_- 7csm(mde8Saramsg_/"'yh e> 0[Cness="suc=1moruotdow>70#m6gHderyw9g	_:v|8e_- 7csm(mde8Saramsg_/"'yh e> 0[Cness="suc=1moruotd?mnu=1568e7 yt.k Iimagmsg_ba}2 PM
Sbr /2Ditwssv6t34pserps R="adumorur Iieors. R=wnu=1568fn 3l2id 0yh e> g"> />
Subject / Started by	Replies / Views


----------



## Act444 (Jun 14, 2013)

^ I got something like that too...while browsing on Mobile Safari (IOS 6)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 15, 2013)

Today almost all the images on CR have pixelated bands under the bottom portion of the images (see screen shot below) ... this is showing up only for CR images on all my devices (MBP, Dell Win 7, iPad & iPhone) all other images from other websites are fine:


----------



## eml58 (Jun 15, 2013)

I've been getting the same stuff on CR for the last two days, on again/off again.

I think the Squirrels have got into the Coding system, they should be Banned.


----------



## tron (Jun 15, 2013)

Problems continue...


----------



## pierlux (Jun 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> ...this might be due to a faulty banner ad being called.



Completely OT, but a faulty banner ad on CR killed one of my laptop speakers approx. 3 years ago. Incredible, but true. The first time it happened the noise was so loud I didn't even realize it was my laptop producing it and looked around to see what was going on. The noise lasted less than a couple of seconds. It happened again when I refreshed CR homepage and the right speaker died. I was using Windows 7/Firefox and the volume was set very low, as usual when I'm at work and... ehmm... not "dealing with working stuff"... Investigating the phenomenon with my Department's system administrator, we concluded it was an ad banner causing it as soon as it was visualized, cannot remember now which one was. Always had Adblock Plus installed since then.

On topic again, the problem has been occurring to me since June 13, on Win XP/7/8 and Firefox 21.0. But I have Adblock Plus running as always and banners are being blocked, at least I don't see them, don't know about their code being executed anyways...


----------



## pierlux (Jun 15, 2013)

On a side note, I've just modified the above post by myself shortly after posting it, but I don't see the usual _"Last edit: June ... ... by Pierlux"_ at the bottom. Could it be because I've edited it particularly fast?


----------



## zim (Jun 15, 2013)

Have been getting a lot of 'cannot display' and security warnings on PC at work this week but not on home PC, assumed a security change/update at work the cause, now getting this at home. Different in that I'd say this is not a client issue.

The site also seems slower generally, dbase issues?


----------



## Click (Jun 15, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I think the Squirrels have got into the Coding system, they should be Banned.



;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Today almost all the images on CR have pixelated bands under the bottom portion of the images (see screen shot below) ... this is showing up only for CR images on all my devices (MBP, Dell Win 7, iPad & iPhone) all other images from other websites are fine:



I have this issue of 'incomplete' images as well on my system:


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 15, 2013)

eml58 said:


> I've been getting the same stuff on CR for the last two days, on again/off again.
> 
> I think the Squirrels have got into the Coding system, they should be Banned.


Them darned Squirrels ;D


----------



## yogi (Jun 15, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> eml58 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting the same stuff on CR for the last two days, on again/off again.
> ...



I believe these are unfair accusations toward the squirrel community, and though not a lawyer, i would be willing to represent them if needed. You have been forwarned!


----------



## yogi (Jun 15, 2013)

I have not $.lksjj;kla<<%$EEDAdl...,ck;lkasldkfj had any problems on my .clkDG#@$%A>>>....ldkj#KK windows vista so TRc.,nutsquirrels>;*) far.


----------



## magical (Jun 15, 2013)

*Issues with Integration of JPGs in Posts*

I have noticed that a lot of jpeg's on this site, including main posts, are not appearing properly, you get 3/4 of the image and then the rest is gone. Has anyone else noticed this issue with some posters files?


----------



## RGF (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Issues with Integration of JPGs in Posts*

Could it be that they ae too large and you need to use the scroll bar to view the hidden portion of the image?>


----------



## magical (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Issues with Integration of JPGs in Posts*

No I am talking about corruption.... nothing to do with the size of the images. I am noticing it more and more... just letting them know.

Its like you get 3/4 of the image then the rest is blue or another color, jagged, and corrupted.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Issues with Integration of JPGs in Posts*



magical said:


> No I am talking about corruption.... nothing to do with the size of the images. I am noticing it more and more... just letting them know.



Same here, also often the end of the webpage is completely garbled - first I though it'd be local harddisk corruption, but it's obviously on CR's side ... maybe their server is either broken or under attack.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2013)

I see the issue with some of the jpegs occasionally, it usually clears up. I've always attributed it to my internet connection, but it could be something else.

I did notice it this morning on one image, I checked a few dozen images just now and all looked fine.


----------



## zim (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: Issues with Integration of JPGs in Posts*



Marsu42 said:


> magical said:
> 
> 
> > No I am talking about corruption.... nothing to do with the size of the images. I am noticing it more and more... just letting them know.
> ...



Doubt its under attack we would be seeing Nikon adverts everywhere  but it does look like the DB needs some serious maintenance or it's an upgrade that's gone wrong. Where your describing corruption on photos I’ve even seen a bit of another picture.


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no! It just started for me:
Canon EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x $11,799

■USA: B&H Photo | Adorama | Amazon | r oeE
■:hnk">B'r=153rtionE
■ra.c&creat"((oduct_name/Cantici1wor>ra.c&creat"((oduc ; ze-full wp-9prod7(13672nonblopment announcemamp;creN r-e/Cantici1UTF8&cc&cr29-REG/canon_="ht7 ze-full wp-="wp-caption-textlopmN s)oBk‘, 20131ealing Brush enables customere" class=ttpsww.lopmN s)oBk‘, 20131ealing Brush enor: #ff0r8&amion-srscrirt>1ealing Brs.com/wphcatio lions, uso soon,d06/caon x;;:xtanticfct_name/Canticid.eple 3 ■Zooeres in Lightroom 5
Lightroom 5 adds powerfpyc&am;cc&ransla .1woO-20"_200_aphy esamamp;e1.5 N r-lumb">Le scc&c N meraaoran.3lens thrntroom h1ored, easy-to-use templates, inggami.blog.Zooem-dt>Le scche aamp"new8t/tuncemamp;creN rthe color /F8H6n-=aorraao2dobto books from a variety of tailoom/cc="red, e.aumb"> <.c&amk0"> <.c&amk0"> <.c&aemam.N rthts.com/wtinsh3> oks ariiccf="">Leom 5 <7and particeens thrntroom hM2lor ariiccf=""7$79 for upk-coa3h">varn L /F8e-buttond this feedback cumbcc&cit" id=o3> o9 s4x/" 9cionEul> varn L /F8e-buttond this feedback cumbcc&cit" dback co ccf="id=o3> o9 s4x/" 9cionEul> < of tail>varn yens a>< of tail>varn yens a>< of tail>varn yens a> ritinr toooeboo1< of tailpRAdobe-efscrirod7 r-encemampvarn L /tail>vlat="probe-c rr s4x/" 0:3> <.c&amk0"> penoom _ oomjournal" target="news-sto, ong>ehrntr00- oomjournal" target="uo"9-sdtl>vahFA="proe/wwMcustlF)s_rnted,on

LiL1>


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 16, 2013)

yogi said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > eml58 said:
> ...


Oye, that is totally unfair ... you blamd the squirrels that they "got into the Coding system" and they "should be Banned" etc ... but now you have turned into a hostile witness, your testimony is found null and void ... therefore you are banned for life from representing the squirrel community ... I think the only person fully qualified to represent them is paulWalnut as he never blamed the squirrels, in fact he seems to promote them quite heavily ;D


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Rienzphotoz, that should possibly be "Nuts & Void"


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> yogi said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Yes! Two-faced hypocrite! Should be banned AND ostrecized (or is it ostreSized, British spelling ?) from the squirrel community. No more nuts for anyone but paulWalnut and the squirrels


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 16, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > yogi said:
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D ... good one


----------



## eml58 (Jun 16, 2013)

Holy Mackerel, A nutless headless Squirrel on CR, Someone call Squirrel Shepard.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Issues with Integration of JPGs in Posts*



zim said:


> Doubt its under attack we would be seeing Nikon adverts everywhere



Not necessarily - when a system is under high stress from an attack might behave entirely unpredictable if there aren't any built-in failsafes (i.e. the site shuts down the moment something is wrong), it's digital going analog 



eml58 said:


> Holy Mackerel, A nutless headless Squirrel on CR, Someone call Squirrel Shepard.



The interesting part of buffer overflows and garbled data is that the system can read beyond the original range or somewhere else entirely, that includes private and protected data. So watch out for any yet undisclosed rumors that is still covered by a nda


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 16, 2013)

I can still see the little guys nuts. He's hanging by them, poor bugger.


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 17, 2013)

Had an awesome one today. The page was about the equivalent of five normal pages long and had masses of code in different colours snaking side to side.


Please check your servers to see if there are mushrooms growing in them.


----------



## 360_6pack (Jun 17, 2013)

PowerShot G1 X
***
Posts: 98
View Profile
yogi344
Personal Message (Offline)







Re: CR wobbly 

« Reply #48 on: Today at 04:07:09 AM »

Quote




Quote from: Rienzphotoz on Today at 03:05:02 AM



Quote from: yogi on June 15, 2013, 01:50:00 PM



Quote from: Rienzphotoz on June 15, 2013, 12:46:14 PM



Quote from: eml58 on June 15, 2013, 06:23:45 AM

I've been getting the same stuff on CR for the last two days, on again/off again.

I think the Squirrels have got into the Coding system, they should be Banned.



Them darned Squirrels ;D



I believe these are unfair accusations toward the squirrel community, and though not a lawyer, i would be willing to represent them if needed. You have been forwarned! 


Oye, that is totally unfair ... you blamd the squirrels that they "got into the Coding system" and they "should be Banned" etc ... but now you have turned into a hostile witness, your testimony is found null and void ... therefore you are banned for life from representing the squirrel community ... I think the only person fully qualified to represent them is paulWalnut as he never blamed the squirrels, in fact he seems to promote them quite heavily ;D



Yes! Two-faced hypocrite! Should be banned AND ostrecized (or is it ostreSized, British spelling ?) from the squirrel community. No more nuts for anyone but paulWalnut and the squirrels 



I am now prepared to represent the ostriches and protest MY Lord on their behalf about being spoken about in the same topic as those small "multicoloured squirrels". They can't even make up their minds what colour they are whereas we ostriches are only in 1 continent and are all of the same basic colour, besides which we don't have a problem with "nuts" seeing as we don't have any.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 17, 2013)

It is getting worse today ... half the pages I'm visiting are unreadable ... I've got bad dust storm outside for the past 2 weeks with poor visibility and now most pages on CR site got the same problem.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 17, 2013)

*Content Encoding Error*

I keep getting the following error while browsing the forum:

"Content Encoding Error
The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression.
Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem."

So... er consider yourself informed? 

using firefox and windows.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Content Encoding Error*

Covered here
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=0e5dafdccb62febe82e88424a89ba47e&topic=15339.msg280539;topicseen#new

Doesn't seem to be getting better either, been like this for about 4 or 5 days at least.


----------



## sandymandy (Jun 17, 2013)

Using Chrome everything works like a charm. Only no embedded color profiles using Chrome :

@ squirrel photo

totally looks like it was done with gmask which is a program common in a certain kind of people..........


----------



## eml58 (Jun 17, 2013)

I noted a response from CR Admin on Page 1 of this Thread, but I've seen nothing since, does this mean the Admin on CR aren't having the issues with this site that everyone else seems to be having ??

These issues have continued unabated for the last few days now, I've assumed someone at CR is attempting a Fix, but if anything the issues seem to be worse now than 3 or 4 days ago.

refreshing the Page two or three times seems to fix the issue for a while, but that's not a longer term Fix, surely.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

To anyone having an issue, dump your cache, restart the browser and try again.

No one from the development team can replicate these errors in any browser, tablet or operating system.

Please specify if your issues are happening on the blog or the forum.

If it continues to happen today, please let us know.


----------



## J.R. (Jun 17, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> To anyone having an issue, dump your cache, restart the browser and try again.
> 
> No one from the development team can replicate these errors in any browser, tablet or operating system.
> 
> ...



Tried that day before yesterday and yesterday as well but no luck. However, I got only one error earlier this morning. It's been fine since.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > To anyone having an issue, dump your cache, restart the browser and try again.
> ...



Forum or blog?


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 17, 2013)

Keep having the issue over and over again. Happens mostly in the Forum but the blog shows a lot of faulty images right now.

Happens on three different machines. (Two Windows 7, one Windows 8 ) I'll see if I can check it from my iPad later and see if it also shows the same issue.

It seems to happen more often when I am behind my company proxy, but it does happen from outside the proxy as well. (Just seems to happen not quite so regularly)
On my work PC it seems I have maybe a 50/50 chance of a page loading. A reload tends to work, but often only after the third try. (Thus I really do not believe this to be a local browser cache issue. Pages that worked fine before all of a sudden break, then work, then break again...)


----------



## BumpyMunky (Jun 17, 2013)

I wonder if it's location based (country/city/ISP), as it seems to affect certain users quite a bit and others (me) not at all. The only evidence I've seen are in the posts in this thread. Issues seem browser agnostic too. I'm here pretty much every day on iPad/iPhone ios6 using Safari and windows 7 or mac 10.6.8 using Firefox. 

I guess the admins can see some of that. To the admins: is there something those following this issue (ones with problems and without) could provide to help narrow the cause?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2013)

Please let me know if you have any issues from this moment on. A temporary fix has been put into place as a troubleshooting measure.


Cheers


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 17, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> Forum or blog?


Both


Canon Rumors said:


> Please let me know if you have any issues from this moment on. A temporary fix has been put into place as a troubleshooting measure.
> Cheers


Still having problems ... both on the forum as well as the blog ... I did dump the cache and restarted the browser and tried again but no luck ... here is a couple of screen shots


----------



## yogi (Jun 17, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Had an awesome one today. The page was about the equivalent of five normal pages long and had masses of code in different colours snaking side to side.
> 
> 
> Please check your servers to see if there are mushrooms growing in them.



He is not hallucinating. It is only a zombie squirrel attack from somewhere under or over the rainbow.


----------



## yogi (Jun 17, 2013)

"I am now prepared to represent the ostriches and protest MY Lord on their behalf about being spoken about in the same topic as those small "multicoloured squirrels". They can't even make up their minds what colour they are whereas we ostriches are only in 1 continent and are all of the same basic colour, besides which we don't have a problem with "nuts" seeing as we don't have any.

That's IT! I am suing on behalf of all squirrels and ostriches. If you dont have any money, would be willing to settle out of court. Do you own a 1dx,5dlll, 200f2 L, or any of the great white primes version II? Also, one of my uncles once had some mini-ostriches,(emu) here in the US. Does that count for a 2nd continent?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Jun 17, 2013)

Here we go again .... all I did was click on one of the forum topics (lenses) and WHAM!! what you see below

June 17, 2013, 06:03:27 PM
canon rumors FORUM » Rumors » Lenses


Pages: [1] 2 3 ... 65
;eas" ew6805)>t" ;eas" c://wwr922't" ss=_a+lab5y=_aite by <3.gif" alt="" /> )>tp:/(de(2labr19xpa> Juneumors.9a++lab5eqa1ayhp?tope> )>tp:/(de(2labr19xpa> Juneumors.98 84c Aall ii ww__unn(a59>ano> u"claa b/ br19e(2la hp? <3.ar /odoom/for6Ss" hom/foruaO"http:/-s.9abw elass=_	Juneuma h nrum8b s=_a+labr /l_ wwww0">Twow0">Two clabr /> u"ysa+laad class=dlrrum8 22pTwow0">Two clabr /idth="1"x.php?aw 2335 Views fae(S) Firs1s<:4licli 23=a cli m PM
r /> 2>Twow0">Two clabr /> _a+labr19xpa> Juneumors.9a+labr /> u"class=_a+a u" Kbr /> 4na>
:/a> xlRtp?topic=5m/forum/index.php?topic=15190.0">1 u"class=w.0w8(xx.gif" alt=""H:	o Naa u" Kb windolabr /> u"class=w.0w8(xx.gif" alt=""H:	o Naa u" Kb windolabr /> u"t="canonrumors.co">Twow0">T" tiTic/normal_tiT=w.0w8(xx.gif" alt=""/for6S or6Sao 5rum/index.php?topic=14801.19.0w8(xe7_neumc <.gif" alt="" /> ;eas" c://wwr922't" ss=_a+lab5y=_aite 8n1 win 8n1 wit3 =_aite	BD5ref="h8't"	l>
etd caltC 0A2A2A2A2A2A2A2 )0images/2nc <.gi2a'2td> etd caltC 0Aj-yoB2:4na(9l_ wwww7;coB2:4na(9l_ wwww7;coB2:4na(9l_ wwww7;coB2:4na(9l_ wwww7;coB2:4na(9l_ wwww7;coB2:4na(93orum9l_ wwww7;coB2:4 by tron 4e<8e/i9 8on0ic=.387 87p?tope9br /> by eap3windolabor6t clas0w ;eas" ew68fss="stats windowbg"> 18 Replies 
3ss="" _d> ;eas" ew68fss="stats windowbg"> 18 Replies 
3ss="" _d> ;eas" ew68fF"23C1c<3.a//t(d> ;eas" ew68fF"e ew3cla3	;eas"="ht}l5F"e ew3(68fs&44/5F"e ew3(68fs&44/5F"e a/_"pa_r	Tw pf61mw"Twow0">Two clabr /idth4ba:21:34 9:iu"co0">Tw"td cla
9" 18 Replies 
3ss="" _d> ;eas" ew68fss="stats windowbg"> u"ccors.9a+ h60p?ac/68fF"23C1c<: ;	23 />wind4/68fF"1:2p>+lab5y=_a'2aL|ofile;u=cex.php?topic=152t/www1aw68af="h3(68fs&44/5F"e ew3(68fs&4490f618oB2:4 28i5Llababr um 8on1 windolabr /> u"co04no3mm /.0">3mm ue<8l id on6"a a	5g;br /i9 8on1 windolabr /> u"co0m 3ss=""fST8fFe ew3(68fs&8fFe ew3(68fs&8bwilleamMa a	5g;br87 87p?topindYB> ni=_a+a1o.iG8fs&4490f618r />80/628i5Lde> 9s" 87p?tope9br /> by ;eas" ew64lMoR: ew68fF"e ew3cla3	;eas"=hemes/id&44/5F ew6abr /> cli m PM
r /> 2>Twow0">Two clabr /> t u"cms&44/5F"aa b/ lanrumors.com/0aelrno/ima187;13mm u 4e<8e/i9 8on0ic=.387 87p?tope9gOUr /> #17o04nh"rpLtc:ae(Si ee"ht c>"o'tloon6"a a mNn1 wr>pc a4OindR> 798 emes3 9s" 83ss=""fS4nh"rpLtc:ae(Si ee"hn2hp?te pca> 4na> loon6"a a hC03.a4	u"cv" c on6" hritwin">ic b4ya 11"hC03.a4	u"cv" c on6" hritwin">ic b4ya6loocoon6s/td>4(8fF}topd3mm ue<8l id ians3.a4	u"cv" oRcd>4(8fF}topd3mm .r />8loi63618oB2:3i/cv" c on6" hritwin">ia4no/ima187;1ians3.a4	u"cv" oRcd>4(8fF}topd3mm .r />8loi63618oB2:3i/cv" c on6" hritwin">ia4no/ima1eawR/5F"e ew1lasx.php?act7 t/clip.)p0">uct7 t/F"e ew3(6t Rm .r />8p1a84isC2hp3(6t Rm .mfbr /> by "4 on6" h_0">uct7willea ">uct}nunn(no3mm u"coon6"aa9cr /> 4na> loon6"a a l7dli//wJdaXONkc4 4na> loon6"a a dtopic=3d caltC 0'aiL|aon6"aida_ref=a+labrs="sue\6"aC c a h_dnaaage/bbCi m ">dtopic=3d caltC 0'aiL|aon6"aida_ref=yivlcom	1 by ia4no/ima1eawR/5F"e ew1lasx.php?act7 t/clip.)p0">uct7 :_nz m	'm 18oB2:3i/cv" c on6" hritwin">ia4no/ima1eawR/5F"e ew1lasx.php?act7 t/clip.)p0">uct7 :_nz m	'm 18gClip="h0act7d> ;e/clip./.0">3mo/F">8p8p1lgoogle-/imly1a8oB2:4 ga=he'sx.php'act7 t/clip.)p0'%3E7d> hritwi%3E")>uct7$:34 P/a06gBe ew1lasx.php?act7 t/clip.)p0">uct7try babr :_n !gmTracker18o_gat._.coTracker("UA-4709986-1">uct7 !gmTracker._track astp4 NaD	} >iach(err) {}ct7$:34 P/a0


----------



## eml58 (Jun 18, 2013)

Touch Wood, all seems to be working fine today, Thanks CR, I imagine someone set a Trap for those Pesky Code Screwing Up Squirrels.

Been on CR for an Hour, none of the issues re occurring at this Point either on the Blog or the Forum.


----------



## yogi (Jun 18, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Touch Wood, all seems to be working fine today, Thanks CR, I imagine someone set a Trap for those Pesky Code Screwing Up Squirrels.
> 
> Been on CR for an Hour, none of the issues re occurring at this Point either on the Blog or the Forum.



Same here. (forum only). After being on the forum for a number of hours. Was interrupted once by some overgrown rats with bushy tails, but otherwise no problems.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 18, 2013)

All is well now


----------



## J.R. (Jun 18, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



The Forum. I didn't have a problem with the blog. 

I haven't had a problem since yesterday.


----------



## Forceflow (Jun 18, 2013)

Right now everything seems stable. No more troubles since yesterday, so whatever you did seems to be working.

Speaking if which, what did you actually do? Would love to get some insight into that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 18, 2013)

Forceflow said:


> Speaking if which, what did you actually do? Would love to get some insight into that.



Things like this usually occur when some background software is updated. If the effects are bad enough (which these were), the usual process is to roll back that update, fix the issues in a sandbox of some sort, then re-apply the update.


----------



## zim (Jun 18, 2013)

yea, all seems to be well in CR land again, for me anyway, thank you


----------

